# Alternative For BSNL Dataone Modem UT300R2U



## Charley (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm using the white modem [ UT300R2U ], supplied by BSNL. The power off & on switch is not working, so I attached a tape around the modem to keep the switch always ON. 

Is there any other modem I can use ? 

BSNL told me it's Rs.1000 for another modem, this modem is cheap quality. I had 1 modem replaced 2 years ago from them for free.

It's not a WIFI modem, I'm using a router for WIFI.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 19, 2013)

^You can use TP-LINK TD 8817 ADSL2+ modem/router for Rs.959/- currently from Flipkart.
You may get one from your local area shop by Rs.50/- less also.

My personal experience,it's going great with BSNL DataOne Broadband Internet. My selected Plan(at which I am now) is Broadband Home Combo ULD950.


----------



## Charley (Aug 19, 2013)

I need only a modem. I have a Belkin Wireless router. 

What is ADSL2+ ? Mine is not connected via USB. It's the telephone type cable connected to the modem. 

Does anyone buy used routers ? 



kg11sgbg said:


> ^You can use TP-LINK TD 8817 ADSL2+ modem/router for Rs.959/- currently from Flipkart.
> You may get one from your local area shop by Rs.50/- less also.
> 
> My personal experience,it's going great with BSNL DataOne Broadband Internet. My selected Plan(at which I am now) is Broadband Home Combo ULD950.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 19, 2013)

^ It (TP-LINK TD8817) is a *MODEM + ROUTER*(WIRED not wifi),so no problem in using with the RJ11 wire(Telephone line) provided by BSNL,since it has one RJ11 port and one RJ45 port to connect with the RJ45 ethernet wire.
You can safely and correctly connect with your Belkin wireless router which you have already.


> *ADSL+2 *is an extension to ADSL broadband technology that provides subscribers with significantly faster download speeds when compared to traditional ADSL connections.
> 
> *ADSL+2 works in the same fashion as ADSL a special filter is installed on a subscriber's telephone line to split existing copper telephone lines (POTS) between regular telephone (voice) and ADSL+2. ADSL2+ service is most commonly offered in highly-populated metropolitan areas and subscribers must be in close geographical locations to the provider's central office to receive ADSL2+ service.*
> 
> See Types of Internet Connections in Webopedia's Quick Reference section.



Excerpts from : What is ADSL2+? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer Dictionary


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2013)

get the model suggested by @kg11sgbg.


----------



## Charley (Aug 20, 2013)

OK, will place an order

What are the settings to be entered after getting the modem or is anything else other than modem setup ?  



kg11sgbg said:


> ^ It (TP-LINK TD8817) is a *MODEM + ROUTER*(WIRED not wifi),so no problem in using with the RJ11 wire(Telephone line) provided by BSNL,since it has one RJ11 port and one RJ45 port to connect with the RJ45 ethernet wire.
> You can safely and correctly connect with your Belkin wireless router which you have already.
> 
> 
> Excerpts from : What is ADSL2+? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer Dictionary


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/176707-changing-my-adsl2-modem-router.html


----------

